
Ask HN: Is Anything Made in the USA? - 100-xyz
For cookware, the country of manufacture makes a big difference as metal leaches into the food.  Countries with less rules have more of these problems.  So I hunted around for cookware made in the USA and found Lodge Cast Iron.<p>Then came a conversation with friends where I found that they are also interested in US made products.  So we decided to make a list of products with at least 80% US components.<p>Surprisingly now there are very few things made in the USA.<p>If you know of any please post here.  Especially interested in clothing, outdoor, children&#x27;s items and electronics.<p>Thanks
======
aryik
Fair warning: I'm going to sound like a shill because I think this company is
awesome.

If you want 100% made in America,
[https://originmaine.com/](https://originmaine.com/) is a great company.
They've literally brought back cotton looms that were shipped out of the US to
revitalize American manufacturing. Their jeans, for example, are manufactured
in the US and made from cotton grown in the US. Even things like the rivets on
their jeans are American made. I haven't tried the clothing but their protein
shake is excellent, if a little pricey. I may get a pair of their boots soon.

Here's another one I stumbled across recently:
[https://www.tannergoods.com/](https://www.tannergoods.com/).

------
voyager2
Not exactly consumer goods but glassblowers love the glass made by
[https://moltenaura.com/glass](https://moltenaura.com/glass)

